# Custom charge for sending households and hand tools.



## SER (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello.

We are planning to send to Madeira households like kitchen staff and also house holds tools from North America . 
Do anyone has that experience? What will be custom charges in Madeira?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't think you'll pay on duty on staff.

Duties depend on the item and at times on the country of origin. You then have to consider VAT (sales tax)

Unless you're shipping family treasures it rarely makes sense to ship stuff. Shipping is expensive.


----------



## SER (Feb 7, 2021)

NickZ said:


> I don't think you'll pay on duty on staff.
> 
> Duties depend on the item and at times on the country of origin. You then have to consider VAT (sales tax)
> 
> Unless you're shipping family treasures it rarely makes sense to ship stuff. Shipping is expensive.



Thank you for reply


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Do bear in mind that power supply in Madeira is 230 V with frequency of 50 Hz whereas in Canada it is 120 V and frequency is 60 Hz.

Make sure the appliance is rated to work at 220-240 volts before you even consider shipping it.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Note also that in most countries there is often no duty charged on (used) household goods being shipped as part of a permanent move. If this is not a change of residence, there may be charges. But why not ask the Portuguese government, as opposed to random people on an internet forum?


----------

